# T-loks anyone?



## twin (Sep 28, 2010)

Does anyone know of a source whee I can get bundles of T-lock shingles? I'm a claims supervisor and occasionally only a few shingles are needed for T-lock repair, but I have found dwindling resources for these. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## jimsonburg (Aug 4, 2010)

Did you verify in your local area store shop you can get at your doorstep by utilizing internet search online you will be getting easily with what ever you have expected price


----------



## leakfree (Jan 21, 2010)

good luck trying to find some on a roofing forum think total roof instead of a repair.


----------

